# Bacteria bloom - getting frustrated with cloudy water



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Hello all. Over the last 6months or so, I have been having issues with keeping my water clear. The tank has been established for well over a year. In between, I have had mini-cycles occur due to change in equipment, filter media, etc.. But I just can't get the tank back to clarity. At the most, I can get the tank water crystal clear for a couple of days. Then as soon as I feed the fish, the water becomes cloudy white all over again.

I have tried regular water changes(along with gravel vac) of 25% - 35% every 3 days, but this does not get the water crystal clear. Also, I condition my water with every change and ensure the temperature is pretty constant. Does this sound familiar to anyone?. If this is a bacteria bloom issue, how do you treat it?.

Appreciate your feedback


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

A UV Sterilizer might eliminate that problem.

http://www.drhelm.com/aquarium/cloudy%20water.html


----------



## jsadlersos (Mar 11, 2008)

You could try a good rinsing of your mech media, or switching food......if your aquarium is well established it may not be a bacterial problem.....just a thought


----------

